
What if your typical morning was anything but? - ramonvillasante
https://twitter.com/magicleap/status/722476416630034432
======
x1798DE
This is what, some kind of head's up display? Looks nice I guess, but as
someone who has wanted a decent heads up display for ages and ages, I'm not
going to get excited about anything without a price tag and at least an
initial release. This doesn't even seem to show a prototype of the thing.

